# TL-300 Installed today



## MishMouse (Apr 5, 2008)

I had the Harman TL-300 installed today, what a beast 3 cuft box, 525 pounds.
But between the 2 installers and me working together we got it into the basement.

Luckily the installer checked the staris first, there were only 4 nails holding the staris up.
He had to brace the stairs and before he left he reinforced the staris so I wouldn't have a collapse.


----------



## iceman (Apr 5, 2008)

MishMouse said:
			
		

> I had the Harman TL-300 installed today, what a beast 3 cuft box, 525 pounds.
> But between the 2 installers and me working together we got it into the basement.
> 
> Luckily the installer checked the staris first, there were only 4 nails holding the staris up.
> He had to brace the stairs and before he left he reinforced the staris so I wouldn't have a collapse.



is that an outside air hook up behind it??
that is a nice stove i like harman .. i had the little brother a few years back before yours came out and boy did it throw heat!!

is your basement unfinished????  if so those walls will suck a lot of heat in ... but wood beats oil/electricity any day!


----------



## begreen (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations mishmouse. That is a nice looking, serious heater.


----------



## raybonz (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice stove you'll have the warmest basement in town!

Ray


----------



## MishMouse (Apr 5, 2008)

I went with an outside air intake. The last stove I had worked best with he window open a crack.
The basement is unfinished 8ft block with 2-4 block exposure depending on which side of the house you are on.
Last night I loaded her up before I went to bed and 7 hours later it was still at 400 with plenty of coals left to reload.

Today I let the stove burn down to a bed of coals and dropped in grill to grill some hot dogs and some burgers. They cooked quickly and tasted very good.


----------



## MishMouse (Apr 10, 2008)

Been burning for almost a week so far.
Temps in the basement have been in the mid 70's to upper 60's with 8-12 hour burn times depending on how high I have it set, upstairs temps are staying around 70. I can honestly say I am now heating with wood and the furnace only turns on when I want to move some more heat around.

Last night I filled her up full at 9:00 and this morning at 5:00 stove top was still 400 with plenty of coals and even some well burnt logs. Threw more wood in cracked up the air opened the door and in less then 10 mins the re-burn chamber was kicked in and running smoothly.

Getting the re-burn to kick in is a little tricky it has to be above a certain temp and the chamber has to be heated.
But once it kicks in you get steady heat for an extended period of time.


----------



## ernie (Apr 11, 2008)

You are going to enjoy that stove. We sell them and have burned one in our showroom and were very impressed. 

Ernie


----------



## N/A N/A (May 17, 2008)

MishMouse how many sq feet do you think your heating with your stove?


----------



## gangsplatt (May 17, 2008)

FIREFIGHTER29 said:
			
		

> MishMouse how many sq feet do you think your heating with your stove?



piggybacking onto the sq. footage question, is your house one or two story?


----------



## Burd (May 17, 2008)

Sweat stove. Now them block walls will heat up nicely How many SQ


----------



## MishMouse (May 19, 2008)

The total sq ft would be around 2024 including basement.
The house is 1 floor double wide Holly Park manufactured home.
Note: If you are looking for a manufactured home do not go with a Holly Park, that is unless you want to star in a remake of the"Money Pit".

We just finished having a major re-work done on the home 7.5K worth all out of our pocket.
They dug down to the foundation, put 1 in insulation on the outside, covered that with a rubber water barrier, took off the bottom 2-3 row of siding, covered the sill plate with insulation, and covered all the holes and spaces they found when they removed the siding. We had from 1/4 inch to 1 inch spaces.

Last night it dropped into the 30's and I was able to keep the upstairs around 73, with the stove on the first pos.
When we get way below I may need to go to the 2nd or 3rd pos but I do not foresee any issues with it being my primary heat source this winter.


----------



## N/A N/A (May 20, 2008)

My house is around 1150 sq feet. I am worried about over kill especially during those crazy shoulder seasons whan the house needs heat at night or 40 degrees out during the day. With the secondary burn feature do you think I am asking for problems or alot of wasted wood???


----------



## MishMouse (May 20, 2008)

FIREFIGHTER29 said:
			
		

> My house is around 1150 sq feet. I am worried about over kill especially during those crazy shoulder seasons whan the house needs heat at night or 40 degrees out during the day. With the secondary burn feature do you think I am asking for problems or alot of wasted wood???



It is better to have bigger then smaller.
You can always build smaller fires and burn at its lowest setting which will make the stovetop around 400 when after burn is working. But, if you get a smaller stove it is like having a newborn baby, ash changes every day instead of every 5-6 days, loading it every 2-4 hours instead 8-12 hours. Actually with this bigger stove I am burning less wood with more heat then I had with my smaller Drolet. With it when it got cold I had to burn it full blast to keep the basement warm I was down there most of my time either loading it or tiring to get it hot enough to heat.


----------



## N/A N/A (May 20, 2008)

Thanks MishMouse you have been a great help.


----------

